
Why homes in the Bay Area are unaffordable - mji
https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2020/03/09/why-homes-in-the-bay-area-are-unaffordable/#slide-1
======
iron0013
Gee, why am I not surprised to not see a single mention of Prop 13, the
obvious driver of CA’s housing crisis, including the market imbalances that
have lead to high home prices across the state

~~~
geebee
I'm no fan of prop 13, and I agree that it contributes to the housing crisis.
However, I wouldn't call it the main driver. I still think that a failure to
build (actually, this is probably better described as a deliberate success in
preventing housing from being built) has been the main driver of the housing
crisis.

